# cutare, ca tare



## lapalixx

Salut, tuturor. 
Cine ma poate explica semnificatia expresilor: _cutare_ si _ca tare_? Banuiesc ca _cutare_ ar insemna ceva de genul "cu cineva", dar_ ca tare_? Habar n-am! Multumesc


----------



## OldAvatar

_Salutare!
Ca tare_ nu înseamnă mare lucru.
Separat, fiecare cuvânt înseamnă ceva (ca = precum; tare = puternic, dur), dar luate împreună nu reprezintă mai nimic.
Poate că este vorba despre_ cam tare, ca atare_ sau despre _cătare_.


----------



## lapalixx

Poate nu am inteles bine, dar am auzit aceasta expresie in urmatoarele contexte: Este un om ca tare. A se purta ca tare... ma insel? Mersi.


----------



## alinapopi

Atunci este vorba de _ca atare_. Cu siguranta OldAvatar iti poate da mai multe explicatii despre sensul expresiei.


----------

